# Pictures that make you go "awesome"!



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

You know the drill, I'll start.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Actually not too bad a thread idea compared to most in off topic nowadays.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

Edit: Wth that guitar would be impossible to play...
Here's another.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You know the drill, I'll start.


Wth? Pikachu! Use thundershock!


Midi Bear said:


> Actually not too bad a thread idea compared to most in off topic nowadays.


Sweet


Shenzi said:


> Bad link, Midi.
> Here's another.


LMAO


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Bad link, Midi.


I fixed it though.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Actually not too bad a thread idea compared to most in off topic nowadays.



This is truly awesome, I want one.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

I seriously hope people get this. I love this movie.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 2, 2008)

http://bainbridge.pmhclients.com/images/uploads/corrugated_iron_car.jpg

and


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I seriously hope people get this. I love this movie.



It _is_ a good movie, aye.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> It _is_ a good movie, aye.


I <3 you so much now.

I did have one pic connected to a news story, but I can't seem to find the story's link


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 2, 2008)

this






not a photoshop, its a spillway for a dam, used all over the world.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

Those things scare me for some reason D:


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to see that irl.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Those things scare me for some reason D:



same here, and trust me. They look 10000+ more scarier in reality ._.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

Mexican woman fights off lion with a machete while riding a donkey


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder if you'd be killed if you got sucked in one.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I wonder if you'd be killed if you got sucked in one.




Yes.  But when dry, the make one hell of a skate park.........



pheonix said:


> I want to see that irl.



Google "hole in the water" and "spillway"  more common in canyon dams in North America.


----------



## Signify (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

Signify said:


> :awesome:


Every time I see that I loose! Drat.

So awesome.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

v I'll post one of the video screen captures I took because I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Signify (Nov 2, 2008)

Scrolling through my bookmarks, I'm not going to bother linking these. Even spam of awesome is still spam.

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1271/84750499bw9.jpg
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/8721/17439869tr5.jpg

http://i32.tinypic.com/25jxbus.jpg

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p237/Arraxus/Prizes/1.jpg

http://www.micom.net/oops/Chinook Makes House Call.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn131/il246/segway-military.jpg

http://www.just-whatever.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/drink_fire.jpg


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> v I'll post one of the video screen captures I took because I have too much time on my hands.



TELL ME THE NAME D:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 2, 2008)

[insert photograph of myself here]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Magnus said:


> TELL ME THE NAME D:



The new Prince of Persia game trailer.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 3, 2008)

Signify said:


>


THAT'S AWESOME! Its one thing to do a back flip, but ANOTHER to do a hatchet attack at the same time!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> [insert photograph of myself here]


(Insert me saying something along the lines of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 3, 2008)

The only picture that would make me go "awesome" these days would be one of Paris Hilton decapitated.

But there are one of those


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a picture of Paris next to roadkill somewhere.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2008)

Get a picture of Paris as roadkill please.

Although she's already ugly enough to be.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry I don't have that.

So here, have this.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Sorry I don't have that.
> 
> So here, have this.




That is awesome squared.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

Mottled, your avatar is awesome too.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


>


That's SO evil.. but in an awesome way.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Sorry I don't have that.
> 
> So here, have this.



Best damn laugh I've had in a week. This has awesome written all over it. I like your mind.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 3, 2008)

-


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 3, 2008)

--


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Quiet.. none of those were awesome, apart from the maze.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


>


 
Damn you, psycho-bunny... damn you and your whole breed. THAT WAS MY FRIEND YOU JUST ATE!






I could have warned you. His friend drives a truck.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 3, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I could have warned you. His friend drives a truck.


 
That IS admittedly awesome.  Though it makes me a little sad that it's not a manip.  >>  Not sure I'd want to meet the fella that saw a dead rabbit on the road and decided to do this.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Those things scare me for some reason D:




I agree, for some reason it makes me anxious.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

Grand scale... yet... somehow... longcat doesn't strike me as awesome after he passes through a schoolgirl's special place.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 3, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Quiet.. none of those were awesome, apart from the maze.



Our definitions of awesome differ...

Also, I umm, ran out of building material while I was doing that maze, I planned to have the 2nd story be a 2nd maze, but it didn't work out


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 3, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


>



Tani is the hardest setting, thus automatically awesome.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Tani is the hardest setting, thus automatically awesome.


Can I pay to rid him?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 3, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Can I pay to rid him?


TaniDaReal is a her.

And you have to defeat her WeuUkoo wolf clan bosses before you face the schnolf.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


>


Quoted for awesomeness, and to be a bitch.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Best damn laugh I've had in a week. This has awesome written all over it. I like your mind.


Thanks. ^//^

My mind is on break right now though.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not gonna quote it but silibus you just blew my mind.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> TaniDaReal is a her.
> 
> And you have to defeat her WeuUkoo wolf clan bosses before you face the schnolf.



Ahh, so, she has a strap-on?


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 3, 2008)

some awsome fan art i have faved

















this is an awsome cosplay, hand made by a fan i kid you not, tanned all the leather bits themselves and casted some bits from real metal






this cosplay makes me smile, its like the character came to life





dragon made of scotch tape, plastic spoons, forks and cups






no comment


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 3, 2008)

The spork dragon is amazing.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> The spork dragon is amazing.



AGREED.

Also, that Ryuk is awesome.

I give you my favorite cosplayers:











Of course, www.gothampublicworks.com


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 3, 2008)

ALL of these cosplays were made by the samer person


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow... those are hardcore.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 3, 2008)

I think those are straight off her site.  They're awesome.

Also, My Sparrow Pony looks like it should be in some twisted mash-up cartoon parody.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 4, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> I think those are straight off her site.  They're awesome.




why thankyou, i have a few other more cutesie cosplays i did not post

anyway, i just found this, puts pipecleaner antlers on a candy cane with googly eyes to shame


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> dragon made of scotch tape, plastic spoons, forks and cups



dude, these are awesome. i loves me some Dark Crystal, and utensil dragons are pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> ALL of these cosplays were made by the samer person


That last quadruped suit looks like it was made by you if I'm not mistaken.. so did you make all those?


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 4, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> That last quadruped suit looks like it was made by you if I'm not mistaken.. so did you make all those?



see for yourself

http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/

down twords the bottom of the gallery is all my cosplay stuff


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> see for yourself
> 
> http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/
> 
> down twords the bottom of the gallery is all my cosplay stuff


So I was right.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Samuel L. Knight, here to kick ass. 

Also, Beastcub's statues (if you've looked at em) are simply divine, as if crafted by gods.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


>



hmmm....no.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

We are the anthros


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

How much I paid for gas on Thursday...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

It was 1.35 in Sunnyside, so there.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> How much I paid for gas on Thursday...


 


Shenzi said:


> It was 1.35 in Sunnyside, so there.


 

Holy CRAP! You guys SUCK! D: It's still around $2.40 here. *shakes fist at*


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! I am jealous, Shenzi xD... it's expensive up north still. When we were in MD for the weekend, we had to pay $2.40... =| My pocket feels your pain Ny!

Also: http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It was 1.35 in Sunnyside, so there.



Haha nice!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

It's the most realistic fursuit I've seen, Xero.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> why thankyou, i have a few other more cutesie cosplays i did not post
> 
> anyway, i just found this, puts pipecleaner antlers on a candy cane with googly eyes to shame



That is awesome, I'd like to have something like that hanging from my ceiling.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It was 1.35 in Sunnyside, so there.


Quoted for awesomeness.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

The pictures that make me go "Awesome!" are kind of weird...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Very weird actually.

I mean that in the nicest way possible


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> The pictures that make me go "Awesome!" are kind of weird...



"This is a GIRL"

in case we're confused.


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 4, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> "This is a GIRL"
> 
> in case we're confused.



I sure was. She looks more like a Real Doll^^


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 4, 2008)

Coolest astronomical pic I've ever seen.





This one always makes me feel like I have psychic powers, since you can make her change direction just by thinking it.





If you don't get it, you're not cool.





And now...SUPERHEROES!!!!

























Actual footage from WWII.





And, the greatest hero of all:


----------



## Signify (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Fangs and Claws (May 23, 2022)

Gavrill said:


> It was 1.35 in Sunnyside, so there.


u live in sunny side Washington?!?!?


----------



## Filter (May 23, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

*Santa Sentai Clausranger*


----------

